# Rudolf Firkusny Recordings



## Tantris (Jun 22, 2019)

I wonder if anybody has any info on what is going to be included in the upcoming Rudolf Firkusny RCA/Columbia box set. If they do not include old Capitol CDs (yes, I know that Capitol is EMI, but sometimes same recordings are released by different companies in different countries), is Warner (the owner of EMI archives now) planning to do a box set a la Icon series?

Also, what do you think about Firkusny's legacy? Which ones of his recordings do you like the most and the least?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

